# Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2006



## Fil (1 Jan 2006 às 05:29)

Por fim acabou o decepcionante mês de Dezembro e começa o mês climaticamente mais frio em Portugal. 

Por enquanto, os modelos não prevêm grande coisa quanto a frio e os primeiros dias do ano estarão sob influência anticiclonica: tempo seco com geadas nocturnas no interior norte e centro.







Quando houver previsões de algo relevante, que alguém me acorde


----------



## Dan (1 Jan 2006 às 11:18)

O mês de Dezembro até que nem foi assim tão mau   Teve pouca precipitação mas, do ponto de vista térmico, ficou dentro dos valores normais.
Nos últimos 4 anos, com excepção de 2005, o mês de Janeiro tem sido uma miséria, sempre com anomalia positiva na temperatura e ausência de neve a cotas baixas.
Que o Janeiro de 2006 venha um pouco melhor que os anteriores.


----------



## LUPER (1 Jan 2006 às 17:09)

Antes de mais um bom ano para todos....

A ultima actualização dos GFS está muito boa para termos umas entradas Atlanticas brutais com muita água, frio a valer e neve. Esta situação terá o seu inicio provavel no dia 5 de janeiro, mas nada é certo até ao próximo dia 3, portanto eu da minha parte vou ficar a aguardar.

O anticiclone da Sibéria está muito potente, se não for desta será mais tarde, mas o mau tempo, ou será o bom tempo? vem ai em força


----------



## Minho (1 Jan 2006 às 18:29)

Bom Ano 2006! E que se quebre o feitiço do Jan/87!    
Ora bem bonita surpresa nos dá o GFS já a partir de quinta-feira. Uma bonitas entradas de NW e com muita neve! Espero que os outros modelos o confirmem.


----------



## Fil (1 Jan 2006 às 18:42)

definitivamente o GFS mudou para muito melhor! Ainda faltam uns 4 dias e quando as previsões são boas, quando mudam é quase sempre para pior, mas sempre é um sinal de mudança!  

A ver se as próximas actualizações confirmam esta situação


----------



## Seringador (2 Jan 2006 às 10:50)

O cenário de bloqueio edo Atlântico vai ser uma realidade a partir deste FDS, agora só falta rfepetir o 14 Jan. de 1987!!   
O que já não falta muito!!"


----------



## Seringador (2 Jan 2006 às 12:07)

Que bonito este dia poderá vir a ser acima de 600m não pessoal?

http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn1561.png
http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn1562.png
http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn1564.png
http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn1565.png


----------



## Antonio (2 Jan 2006 às 13:30)

Esperemos que as previsões acertem e venha frio e chuva/neve para o próximo fim de semana!!!

Entretanto reparei que apesar do Anticiclone em cima de nós as Serras a Norte de Bragança (Sanabria e area de Ponferrada) parecem estar a recolher chuva moderada.


----------



## Seringador (2 Jan 2006 às 14:17)

Para 6ªfeira estão previstos -28ºC em Moscovo, bons sinais para alimentar "The Beast of the East"


----------



## Dan (2 Jan 2006 às 14:42)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Que bonito este dia poderá vir a ser acima de 600m não pessoal?
> 
> http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn1561.png
> http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn1562.png
> ...



Com -2ºC a 850 hpa e -20 a 500 hpa a cota de neve andaria pelos 900 m, mas com umas temperaturas tão baixas à superfície, esses mapas indicam neve ou chuva com congelação para qualquer cota para o interior Norte. Acho difíceis essas temperaturas à superfície com -2ºC a 850 hpa e -20 a 500 hpa.
Esperemos pelas novas actualizações dos modelos


----------



## Dan (2 Jan 2006 às 14:55)

Antonio disse:
			
		

> Esperemos que as previsões acertem e venha frio e chuva/neve para o próximo fim de semana!!!
> 
> Entretanto reparei que apesar do Anticiclone em cima de nós as Serras a Norte de Bragança (Sanabria e area de Ponferrada) parecem estar a recolher chuva moderada.


 
A Sanábria está parcialmente coberta por nuvens e é possível ver que tem mais neve do que tinha à 3 dias.


----------



## Seringador (3 Jan 2006 às 11:09)

Neste momento tudo está confuso até as "fax chatrs", mesmo até 84h, senão reparem:

Ontem das 12h 06 Janeiro, i.e. +96
Não posso postar devido a copyright, mas tb não consigo o link para a de ontem ás 12, daqui para a frente utilizem o link abaixo e alterem de 1 a 4.
Desculpem mas é o efeito da globalização... :  

e a de hoje ás 00H, i.e. +84, que naminha modesta opinião mudou para melhor, com entrada de N da depreesão centrada na P.Ib. e surge a linha 528dam a NW da França o que pode ajudar o fluxo ar frio   

http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/brack2a.gif

A partir de 6ª feira vou estar a 900m pelo que tenho especial interesse!


----------



## Seringador (3 Jan 2006 às 11:18)

E esta ainda parece melhor e fresquinha, reparem que não desvia a depressão para SW da Peninsula, de facto vai chegar à peninsula, ao contrário do que o ECM e GFS indicam nas runs das 00 e 06h. Ontem mostravam isto.

http://weather.noaa.gov/pub/fax/PPVP89.TIF


----------



## Dan (4 Jan 2006 às 17:58)

Os modelos colocam um pouco mais de frio em altitude nesta saída. 
Com estas condições a cota de neve andaria pelos 900 m no litoral norte e um pouco mais alta no interior. Vamos ver o que trazem as próximas saídas.


----------



## LUPER (7 Jan 2006 às 16:26)

Os modelos mais uma vez entraram numa situação de impasse, acredito que a partir de segunda feira este mostrem uma entrada muito boa para o proximo fds, veremos se isso irá acontecer ou não.

Não esquecer que dia 14 é dia de luaaaa e de "ENIMS"  . Será?


----------



## Seringador (9 Jan 2006 às 12:56)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Os modelos mais uma vez entraram numa situação de impasse, acredito que a partir de segunda feira este mostrem uma entrada muito boa para o proximo fds, veremos se isso irá acontecer ou não.
> 
> Não esquecer que dia 14 é dia de luaaaa e de "ENIMS"  . Será?



Sim é provável e os modelos hoje continuam apoiar esta situação especialmente no dia 16 e 17!!!   
http://www2.wetter3.de/animation.html

Este fds estive a 900m mas,foi um fracasso o problema foi o de não ter ocorrido precipitação, o vento mudou para para leste e sendo assim a precipitação raramente acontece   

Lua cheia entra a 14 e é um bom pronúncio   , este mês vai ficar na média ao nivel da precipitação e abaixo da média ao nivel da temperatura, pelo menos é o que eu espero aqui para o Porto.


----------



## Antonio (9 Jan 2006 às 14:10)

Este fim de semana afinal não choveu nada em Lisboa. 

Isto está a ficar muito seco por cá, pois não chove nada de jeito desde a 1ª semana de Dezembro.


----------



## Seringador (9 Jan 2006 às 18:13)

Alguma semelhança??  

http://www.osdpd.noaa.gov/PSB/EPS/SST/data/anomnight.1.8.2005.gif
http://www.osdpd.noaa.gov/PSB/EPS/SST/data/anomnight.1.7.2006.gif

mas só que desta vez com mais precipitação, pelo menos para o Norte


----------



## Dan (9 Jan 2006 às 18:58)

Espero que não seja mais um ano seco à semelhança do anterior. A situação, embora pouco animadora, ainda pode inverter-se. Falta ainda metade de Janeiro, todo o mês de Fevereiro e Março que, por vezes, também é um mês com bons quantitativos de precipitação.


----------



## Seringador (10 Jan 2006 às 12:05)

A situação parav o dia 16 e 17 continua interessante para quem está em altitude!  
-30 a 5000 m fica para uma cota a 800m!


----------



## Seringador (10 Jan 2006 às 16:01)

Não notam nenhuma alteração?  

http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn841.png- run das 06
http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn721.png - run das 12h


----------



## Fil (10 Jan 2006 às 19:11)

Parece que para o fim de semana e dias posteriores vem aí muita chuva e neve para as terras (muito) altas. Afinal de contas é o que Portugal mais precisa neste momento, por isso venha ela! E que a seguir venha um Fevereiro ao nivel do de á 50 anos atrás


----------



## joaocpais (10 Jan 2006 às 20:26)

Pessoal estive a ver os modelos e     
parece que para os proximos dias vamos ter festa a começar este fim de semana com alguma chuva na sexta e sabado, mas o melhor vem a partir de domingo com a  passagem de varias superficies frontais e a colocação de uma depressão a oeste de portugal quase sobre o territorio e frio em altura                 

Confirmem por favor que eu já não acredito em nada


----------



## Zoelae (10 Jan 2006 às 21:23)

Eu não estaria assim tão confiante, os modelos estão sempre a mudar, não tem acontecido outra coisa nos últimos tempos.
Se bem que as previsões para o fim do mês até sejam animadoras


----------



## Antonio (10 Jan 2006 às 22:58)

Esperemos que essas previsões se mantenham, pois as previsões deste fim-de-semana passado ser chuvoso em Lisboa, foram totalmente abortadas


----------



## Seringador (11 Jan 2006 às 10:03)

Pessoal não se preocupem pq com a Lua cheia a chegar vai ser toda uma semana a molhar;  
Esperemos que a cota de neve possa ser mais baixa (800m já era bom), mas não creio...é só nesse aspecto que tenho dúvidas  

O minha previsão para Fevereiro é de temperaturas ligeiramente abaixo do normal e precipitação escassa muito abaixo do normal, espero que me engane pessoal!


----------



## Seringador (12 Jan 2006 às 12:41)

De facto este é um site a registar reparem no movimento do jetstream e a diferença que se está a formar a NE Canadá?  
http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/HEMI500/5dayloop.html


----------



## Zoelae (12 Jan 2006 às 23:59)

O INM anda muito atrevido ultimamente, as previsões que fazem para Domingo, são de chuva e colocam p. ex. Bragança 2/1ºC, Guarda 3/0, Portalegre 6/1, Coimbra e Braga 6/4, Viseu e Vila Real 4/1, nada mau, mas não acredito em T máx. tão baixas


----------



## Seringador (13 Jan 2006 às 13:17)

Sim senhora, é pena é que dêem essas temperaturas e digam chuva moderada,   pq a partir dos 800 m é garantido desde que haja precipitação  

Os espanhóis colocam a 700m e 800 em Ourense!


----------



## Dan (13 Jan 2006 às 14:21)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Sim senhora, é pena é que dêem essas temperaturas e digam chuva moderada,   pq a partir dos 800 m é garantido desde que haja precipitação
> 
> Os espanhóis colocam a 700m e 800 em Ourense!



Aqui já começa a ser hábito chover com 2ºC  , às vezes até com temperaturas mais baixas. Mas provavelmente a máxima será mais alta.


----------



## Dan (18 Jan 2006 às 09:55)

As previsões indicam para os próximos dias tempo anticiclónico. Por aqui deveremos ter nevoeiro que, se persistir durante todo o dia, poderá possibilitar umas máximas bem baixas.


----------



## Seringador (18 Jan 2006 às 13:56)

Bons sinias aproximam-se    

http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html


----------



## Seringador (18 Jan 2006 às 15:11)

MAIS UM BOM SINAL PARA UM "TREND" UM NAO NEGATIVO    

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/precip/CWlink/pna/new.nao_index_ensm.html


----------



## Seringador (18 Jan 2006 às 16:42)

Outro bom sinal! 
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/precip/CWlink/daily_ao_index/ao_index_mrf.shtml


----------



## Seringador (18 Jan 2006 às 17:59)

É bom ver alguns modelos a concordar neste dias:

UKMO
http://217.160.75.104/pics/Rukm1201.html
http://217.160.75.104/pics/Rukm1441.html

DWD

http://www.wetter.com/home/img/sat/gme_cl_EU/m/xl/200601181200_120.gif

http://www.wetter.com/home/img/sat/gme_cl_EU/m/xl/200601181200_144.gif

http://www.wetter.com/home/img/sat/gme_cl_EU/m/xl/200601181200_168.gif

http://moe.met.fsu.edu/cgi-bin/ukmtc2.cgi?time=2006011812&field=Sea+Level+Pressure&hour=120hr

http://moe.met.fsu.edu/cgi-bin/ukmtc2.cgi?time=2006011812&field=Sea+Level+Pressure&hour=144hr


----------



## Fil (18 Jan 2006 às 21:19)

Será que vamos apanhar algum do frio que está a assolar a Russia europeia?


----------



## Antonio (19 Jan 2006 às 00:09)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> MAIS UM BOM SINAL PARA UM "TREND" UM NAO NEGATIVO
> 
> http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/precip/CWlink/pna/new.nao_index_ensm.html



Um NAO negativo implica um fraco anti-ciclone dos Açores levando a entrada de ar humido a toda a bacia do Mediterraneo e Ibéria além de ar frio no Norte da Europa.

Esperemos que o NAO passe a negativo sim, para ver se chove por cá!!!!!


----------



## Zoelae (19 Jan 2006 às 21:10)

Quantas toneladas de neve irá cair no Norte de Portugal entre o fim de Janeiro e o início de Fevereiro?
   A previsões do GSF são satisfatórias, tomara era quem fossem já para amanhã, por que assim ainda muito pode mudar. Mas acho que pelo menos a uma vaga de frio nessa altura já não podemos fugir.


----------



## Fil (22 Jan 2006 às 00:10)

O GFS na ultima saida volta a colocar uma entrada muito fria na peninsula (-10ºC a 850hPa) mas como é habitual, nunca chega a tocar em Portugal





Ainda faltam muitos dias mas Fevereiro tem toda a pinta de vir a ser um mês bastante frio e humido (que é como quem diz, com muita neve   ). Já para os próximos dias, temos "calor" assegurado.


----------



## Dan (22 Jan 2006 às 23:16)

As previsões apontam para temperaturas baixas lá para o final da semana.


----------



## Seringador (23 Jan 2006 às 14:20)

Sim de facto assim parece que o frio vem aí, mas será mais anticiclónico ou não?
O desenvolvimento de uma alta pressão na Gronelândia é defendida por vários membros, que poderá potenciar um afundamento de N/NE de uma depressão... agora vamos ver se será depressionária como uma clássica das décadas de 40/50  
http://www.n-w-cirrus.co.uk/ensimages/ens.20060123/06/slp-276.png

Há quem diga que este frio afectará os  paises do Med....  

http://ukie.accuweather.com/adcbin/ukie/ukie_joe_b.asp


----------



## Seringador (24 Jan 2006 às 13:01)

Bem se tivessemos en conta os GFS vinha aí uma coisa LINDA!!!        
Mas o frio de qualquer das formas virá, falta saber se tba precipitação, mas gostos das actualizações das cartas!
http://217.160.75.104/pics/brack3a.gif
http://217.160.75.104/pics/brack4a.gif

Espero que seja desta!


----------



## Seringador (24 Jan 2006 às 13:03)

O NCEP prevê um NAO Negativíssimo, espero que se cumpra pq Fevereiro promete ser frio....  

http://www.cpc.noaa.gov/products/precip/CWlink/daily_ao_index/ao_index_mrf.shtml


----------



## Dan (24 Jan 2006 às 14:24)

Esta saída do GFS é a mais favorável para neve em cotas baixas de todo este Inverno. Com este cenário haveria neve a 400m ou menos em várias áreas do país. Provavelmente as próximas saídas serão bem menos generosas.


----------



## Seringador (24 Jan 2006 às 15:49)

E meus amigos a saída das 12h é mais favorável   

http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn481.png


----------



## dj_alex (24 Jan 2006 às 16:40)

o melhor é esperar...sinceramente acho que nos últimos meses os modelos para previsões acima de 48h tem estado uma desgraça!!

Vamos lá ver se isto se confirma...esperemos que sim!!!!


----------



## Seringador (24 Jan 2006 às 18:41)

Bem a confiança é alta entre os membros a ver vamos amanhã por esta hora já estamos mais certos de que a chuva vem com o frio ou não!

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/610day/fxus06.html


----------



## joaocpais (24 Jan 2006 às 20:15)

estas cartas sao de sonho     
Nunca me lembro de ter visto nada como isto   
vejam com atenção e gravem na vossa memoria , porque isto significa que até poderia nevar á cota zero, ou seja até em Lisboa      
desculpem mas não pude deixar de rir porque dificilmente se confirmará
MAS SONHAR É GRATUITO, boa noite a todos


----------



## Minho (24 Jan 2006 às 21:52)

Parece que teve efeito não olhar para os modelos durante 2 dias    Bonita surpresa:  520 dam + frio em altura + baixa pressão + humidade qb pode trazer a festa para o sábado à noite    
Toca a esperar e a sonhar pelas saídas das 00h


----------



## Dan (25 Jan 2006 às 18:20)

As previsões já estão mais realistas, infelizmente, temperaturas baixas mas pouca ou nenhuma precipitação.


----------



## Seringador (25 Jan 2006 às 18:38)

Novamente é Espanha que irá receber a precipitação....


----------



## Zoelae (25 Jan 2006 às 18:44)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Novamente é Espanha que irá receber a precipitação....


É preciso ter azar, parece que o limite da precipitação coincide com o da fronteira.
Pode ser que as zonas fronteiriças tenham sorte.
Mas parece que em relação ao frio vamos ter mais sorte, acho que não vai faltar.
(A Espanha prevê, para Orense, Galiza uma cota de 100-200m)


----------



## Seringador (25 Jan 2006 às 19:10)

A nossa última esperança é a instabilidade a N, poderá ser que faça a incursão mais para dentro do território, isto da falta de precipitação ainda pode mudar...  

O frio é que ninguém o tira..  
 e o wind chill vai se fazer senter no FDS


----------



## Fil (25 Jan 2006 às 20:51)

Pois é, muito frio a oeste e a precipitação a este   

Parece que já me estou a ver sábado a noite com nuvens que não deixam descer a temperatura, mas que também não deixam qualquer precipitação


----------



## Seringador (26 Jan 2006 às 10:52)

Fil, o frio vai fazer-se sentir à mesma e com -5ºC a 850 sobre quase todo o território se ocorrer precipitação as probabilidade de neve ao nivel do mar é a mais alta desde 1987!!


----------



## Pedro Canelas (26 Jan 2006 às 11:13)

É fantastico    à previsões de neve para Lisboa no FDS apresentadas no weather.com.
Será verdade???
Era lindo


----------



## kimcarvalho (26 Jan 2006 às 12:09)

O INM nem se atreveu ainda a actualizar as previsões para amanhã e depois   . Os homens não querem falhar!


----------



## dj_alex (26 Jan 2006 às 13:27)

Neve em lisboa??? Não me parece...a ver vamos...acho que a situação que se adivinha para o fim de semana vai ser uma caixinha de surpresas...cada vez que o modelo corre a saida em termos de precipitação é diferente...por isso, o melhor é esperar para ver...

Mas frio vamos ter de certeza...  

Um abraço


----------



## Dan (26 Jan 2006 às 14:33)

A dúvida aqui para Bragança está entre nenhum floco de neve, 4 flocos ou 50 flocos


----------



## Pedro Canelas (26 Jan 2006 às 16:10)

Amigos,
Segundo o WeatherOnLine que é um site alemão as temperaturas são baixas e que nevará em Sintra no Domingo com  -1º C    
Abraço


----------



## Serrano (26 Jan 2006 às 17:05)

Parece que o problema aqui na Beira Interior vai ser a precipitação, porque o frio deve estar assegurado. De momento, a situação não está muito definida e, provavelmente, só em cima de hora se saberá onde vai ou não nevar. Para já, o Instituto de Meteorologia colocou a cota nos 500 metros para Domingo, o que é mau sinal, porque aqui apenas costuma nevar quando colocam a cota nos 1.000/1.100, eheheh. Enfim, não estou com muitas esperanças de ver neve aqui pela Covilhã, mas nunca se sabe...

Hoje de manhã havia muita geada nos campos e a 840 metros de altitude estavam -0,5 graus ás 9,30 horas.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Minho (26 Jan 2006 às 17:47)

Por favor confirmem se estou a ver bem:
O GFS das 12h + 66 ou seja para Dom 06Z prevê o aparecimento de uma Baixa Pressão mesmo em frente à costa Portuguesa!!    

Começo a acreditar que vamos ter das boas de Sábado para Domingo!!!


----------



## Dan (26 Jan 2006 às 18:45)

Este modelo, para algumas áreas, dá uma cota de 200 metros na manhã de Domingo


----------



## Seringador (26 Jan 2006 às 19:05)

Caros, vai um Inverno à antiga não???!!!  
Vai ser um clássico no sábado pintado de Vermelho e BRANCO  como em 1954!  
http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn664.png
http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn6610.png
http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn6611.png
Uma instabilidade por cima do jet!
http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn6614.png
http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn6617.png

Bons flocos para Lisboa


----------



## joaocpais (26 Jan 2006 às 20:49)

NEVE EM LISBOA 
         
Agora a serío vejam a pagina do weather.com para Lisboa: dá neve  para Lisboa na madrugada de sabado para Domingo com 60% de possibilidade      
Vejam por favor:

http://br.weather.com/weather/local/POXX0016?x=7&y=18


----------



## joaocpais (26 Jan 2006 às 20:55)

Peço desculpa naõ coloquei bem o link , copiem e colem que já conseguem aceder

Cumprimentos a todos


----------



## Fil (26 Jan 2006 às 21:06)

Vendo os mapas de arquivo de 03 de Fev de 1954 quando nevou em Lisboa, acho que há hipoteses de que caiam uns flocos pelo menos de madrugada! Tenho mais esperanças de que neve em Lisboa do que neve aqui   

Também deve nevar em Elvas ou Montemor, temos aqui no forum representantes dessas duas localidades


----------



## kimcarvalho (26 Jan 2006 às 21:20)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Vendo os mapas de arquivo de 03 de Fev de 1954 quando nevou em Lisboa, acho que há hipoteses de que caiam uns flocos pelo menos de madrugada! Tenho mais esperanças de que neve em Lisboa do que neve aqui
> 
> Também deve nevar em Elvas ou Montemor, temos aqui no forum representantes dessas duas localidades



Fil, nem digas nada      , seria algo espectacular e há muito por mim desejado    ! Enfim seria um fenómeno que em dimensões dignas de ser referidas não se repete há 19 anos!!!


----------



## joaocpais (26 Jan 2006 às 21:22)

tambem estou de acordo a nevar será sempre mais no interior e no centro e sul, locais onde há mais possibilidades de haver precipitação, mas mesmo que não neve em Lisboa(o que não deve acontecer) deve nevar nos arredores em sitios como a serra de sintra, serra da arrabida, ou serra de montejunto e talvez até no monsanto. Só tenho uma dúvida e não é pequena se haverá precipitação ou não, porque frio vamos ter muito.
O site do INM diz algo curiosoossibilidade de aguaceiros que a haver serão de neve acima dos 600metros. 
Acho que não me lembro de ter visto uma previsão dita desta maneira  

SONHAR È GRATUITO


----------



## dj_alex (26 Jan 2006 às 21:24)

Aqui fica mais um site com previsão do freezing level e da quantidade de neve!!

Eu gosto particularmente deste site..actualizado 3 vezes por dia..e por experiencia que tenho..costuma acertar Ainda em janeiro estive em Andorra (estancia de ski pal-arinsal) e acertou a 100%  com queda de neve para certo dia e a certa cota...  

aqui vai...

http://www.snow-forecast.com/maps/ib_dynamical.shtml

Recomendo as seguintes opções : Snow-Forecast HOURLY(use selector) e selecionar também freezing level.
Depois é so escolher a hora da previsao que se quer!!


----------



## joaocpais (26 Jan 2006 às 21:55)

> Hoje 21:24
> dj_alex Aqui fica mais um site com previsão do freezing level e da quantidade de neve!!
> 
> Eu gosto particularmente deste site..actualizado 3 vezes por dia..e por experiencia que tenho..costuma acertar Ainda em janeiro estive em Andorra (estancia de ski pal-arinsal) e acertou a 100% com queda de neve para certo dia e a certa cota...
> ...



Dj alex já consulto esse site há muito tempo e acho que não tem muita fiabilidade, pelo menos é o que diz o pessoal que participa nos foruns de metereologia do meteored , porque consideram que é muito exagerado, curiosamente não preveem neve para Lisboa mas se consultarem com atenção preve neve para a madrugada de sabado/domingo e o dia de domingo em sitios como a serra de aires e candeeiros , serra de montejunto, algumas serras nos arredores de lisboa nas zonas de bucelas Vila franca de xira Loures etc e pasme-se em quase todo o centro do Alentejo.
Só que o acho exagerado porque penso ser dificil prever sitios tão localizados
Cumprimentos


----------



## Fil (26 Jan 2006 às 22:05)

Já se fala disto na imprensa

http://www.portugaldiario.iol.pt/noticia.php?id=639389

A saida das 12h de amanhã deve ser a definitiva, estou expectante


----------



## Minho (26 Jan 2006 às 22:17)

As saídas das 18h GFS reforça a ciclogenese em cima da Galiza e consequentemente aumento da precipitação. Acho que desta vez e ao contrário dos últimos anos os modelos estão a melhor de saída para saída...

Pelos modelo  o distrito de Braga e Viana e Porto têm neve assegurada a partir de no mínimo 200 metros....


----------



## Dan (26 Jan 2006 às 22:22)

Com uma iso de -5 ou -6ºC a 850Hpa e -30ºC a 500Hpa a cota de neve deve andar, pelo menos, por 300-400 metros. E são estas as previsões para a manhã de domingo. O problema é apenas se ocorre precipitação ou não.


----------



## Minho (26 Jan 2006 às 22:27)

Eu falo mais com a experiência de Melgaço que está rodeado de Serras com 1000 metros de altitute e talvez tenha influência em descidas na cota. Desde que me recordo de ver modelos uma -5ºC por cima de Melgaço é neve certa... O problema é que são sempre entradas secas e só uma ou outra nuvem despistada chega até Melgaço. Não parece ser a situação desta vez. O grau de humidade é muito mais alto. 

Espero no Domingo não ter de criar o primeiro tópico para suicídios


----------



## Dan (26 Jan 2006 às 22:42)

Eu estou com enorme curiosidade para ver se este fim-de-semana vai finalmente nevar a cotas baixas, nomeadamente no litoral. Por aqui, a curiosidade é apenas referente à temperatura mínima porque, quanto a neve, no máximo será um ou outro floco perdido.


----------



## joaocpais (26 Jan 2006 às 23:07)

Topico para suicidios     è boa essa
De qualquer maneira que serras da regiao de  Lisboa apostam para ver cair neve?
Eu aposto na Serra de Montejunto e Aires/candeeiros( e estou a ser pessimista) e voces?


----------



## Dan (26 Jan 2006 às 23:12)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Topico para suicidios     è boa essa
> De qualquer maneira que serras da regiao de  Lisboa apostam para ver cair neve?
> Eu aposto na Serra de Montejunto e Aires/candeeiros( e estou a ser pessimista) e voces?



A A1 fai ficar cortada pela neve entre Minde e Fátima


----------



## joaocpais (26 Jan 2006 às 23:32)

Parece que já estou a ver o informativo de transito: 2ª circular com transito congestionado devido á acumulação de neve ou Pnte Vasco da Gama com transito condicionado a 10 km/h por motivo de neve


----------



## Zoelae (27 Jan 2006 às 00:10)

Acudam,   o INM está louco está a delirar  , vai trazer uma boa sobremesa para domingo, vejam  
http://web.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/previsaoGeral.jsp


                                      PrEcIpItAçÃo


loloolooloolololoololololoolololooolooollolololoololololololoololololoolololololloloololo


----------



## dj_alex (27 Jan 2006 às 00:13)

eu já nao digo nada...Aquelas previsões do IM..no comments...


----------



## LUPER (27 Jan 2006 às 00:28)

Eu nem quero ver o caos nas estradas de norte a sul do país  
Não percebo pq não se avisa as pessoas que vem um temporal de neve para o nosso país. Pq? Será preferivel os milhares de pequenos acidentes que irão concerteza acontecer, pq causa do gelo e da neve?

Ou alguem acha que o cidadão normal está habituado a conduzir com gelo na estrada?


----------



## joaocpais (27 Jan 2006 às 01:02)

Eu acho que o INM está na expectativa pra ver no que dá e por outro lado não sabe bem lidar com este tipo de situação e jamais diria: aguaceiros que serão de neve a todas as cotas, por exemplo no domingo dá neve em Vila Real e chuva em Bragança com a mesma temperatura, ridiculo não é?

Entretanto estive agora a ver o Intellicast.com e também dá neve para Lisboa misturada ou acompanhada de chuva   
Mais uma vez repito nunca vi nada como isto


----------



## Minho (27 Jan 2006 às 08:35)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Eu nem quero ver o caos nas estradas de norte a sul do país
> Não percebo pq não se avisa as pessoas que vem um temporal de neve para o nosso país. Pq? Será preferivel os milhares de pequenos acidentes que irão concerteza acontecer, pq causa do gelo e da neve?
> 
> Ou alguem acha que o cidadão normal está habituado a conduzir com gelo na estrada?



Concordo inteiramente. É uma irresponsabilidade não avisar o que pode vir aí. Se  é com medo de falharem pacência. Acho que é bem pior sair de casa e ficar preso na neve numa estrada qualquer a ficar em casa e não cair um floco de neve. Pelo meno preveniu-se.
Já viram o mapa de Vigilância Meteorologica do IM? Todo o país pintado de amarelo


----------



## Seringador (27 Jan 2006 às 09:53)

Concordo plenamente já em Novembro cairam 3cm de neve no Marão e ficarm  em fila cerca de 5 a 6 horas, pq o o limpa-neves estava avariado e o condutor doente, teve que vri um da A24 de Viseu para abrir caminho!  

Se tudo correr como previsto vai ser umcaos, mas será bom para lembrar às pessoas que o frio é mais complicado do que o calor em termos de danos!

Será bom para o trabalho que ando a desenvolver em Riscos naturais, nomeadamente climáticos!

Bem haja e gosto dos modelos das 00!


----------



## Seringador (27 Jan 2006 às 09:54)

Dan disse:
			
		

> A A1 fai ficar cortada pela neve entre Minde e Fátima



Na planície Ribatejana!


----------



## João (27 Jan 2006 às 09:57)

Bem malta isto tá msmo louco!! Era p ir este fim de semana a serra da estrela mas vendo bem fico mas é cá em montemor!!
Vamos aguardar... e preparar já as máquinas!! Espero q cai a mesmo um grande nevão por cá!! 
Tamos a 400 metros de altitude e é o q o IM prevê para o alto alentejo!!
Nunca tinha visto uma situação destas!! É de loucos mas ainda bem!!!


----------



## Seringador (27 Jan 2006 às 10:02)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Aqui fica mais um site com previsão do freezing level e da quantidade de neve!!
> 
> Eu gosto particularmente deste site..actualizado 3 vezes por dia..e por experiencia que tenho..costuma acertar Ainda em janeiro estive em Andorra (estancia de ski pal-arinsal) e acertou a 100%  com queda de neve para certo dia e a certa cota...
> 
> ...



DJ, não leves a mal mas não o acho muito fiável prefiro um já postado aqui várias vezes  

http://www2.wetter3.de/animation.html e depois escolhem em baixo as duas opções " Nierderschlagsstaerke und -form " Ver acumulação de neve
e para ver a cota " Schneefallgrenze Schneedecke ".

Bons flocos


----------



## Seringador (27 Jan 2006 às 10:06)

João disse:
			
		

> Bem malta isto tá msmo louco!! Era p ir este fim de semana a serra da estrela mas vendo bem fico mas é cá em montemor!!
> Vamos aguardar... e preparar já as máquinas!! Espero q cai a mesmo um grande nevão por cá!!
> Tamos a 400 metros de altitude e é o q o IM prevê para o alto alentejo!!
> Nunca tinha visto uma situação destas!! É de loucos mas ainda bem!!!



É melhor ficares onde sestás pq penso que aí tb vai cair e bem!!!


----------



## João (27 Jan 2006 às 10:10)

É o q vou fazer!


----------



## Zoelae (27 Jan 2006 às 10:17)

Que espectáculo  um segundo núcleo depressionário bem sobre Portugal, os sonhos às vezes toernam-se realidade lol lol   

Aí vem ela

Já que não vou a Trás-os-Montes quero ir à serra de Sintra


----------



## João (27 Jan 2006 às 10:22)

Mal posso esperar!! É um sonho quase tornado em realidade!!  
Mas vamos aguardar...


----------



## Pedro Canelas (27 Jan 2006 às 10:30)

*neve*

Era inedito acordar de manhã e ver a serra de sintra pintada de branco


----------



## Minho (27 Jan 2006 às 10:36)

Por favor verifiquem as vossas máquinas!!!
Quero ver as fotos de Portugal pintado de branco de Norte a Sul!!

Abraço


----------



## Seringador (27 Jan 2006 às 10:52)

Relembro que é para A noite de Sábado, Domingo, segunda....  

Já estou a delirar.


----------



## Seringador (27 Jan 2006 às 10:59)

A Run da 06 aponta ene de precipitação, mas já sabemos como é! Mas é sempre bom, afinal os espanhois não vão tê-la toda (neve).

http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn364.png
http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn362.png
http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn484.png
http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn482.png


----------



## dj_alex (27 Jan 2006 às 11:32)

Claro que não levo a mal    

Eu não tenho razões de queixa do snow-forecast..mas também só o uso mesmo para ver as previsões nas estâncias de ski, e nunca como previsao de tempo no dia a dia...

Este fim de semana vou para a serra da gardunha logo vou dizendo as novidades para aquela zona!!

Ahhh..e o melhor mesmo para este fim de semana é preparar os casacos   e as maquinhas fotográficas   

Ontem acho que foi a TVI que anunciou mau tempo e grandes nevões para Espanha durante o fim de semana.. Aqui para Portugal não os ouvi dizer nada de jeito...Enfim...Vamos ver o que isto vai dar...

Já agora...curioso que as 11.30 a página da internet do IM estava em baixo...


----------



## Seringador (27 Jan 2006 às 12:00)

Gosto de ver aquela linha branca em baixo a mostrar mais precipitação!  
http://217.160.75.104/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png

Lisboa é que vai receber mais precipitação

http://217.160.75.104/pics/MT8_Lissabon_ens.png


----------



## Seringador (27 Jan 2006 às 12:18)

Adoro esta plot!   Se se concretizar será um BUUUMMMM  

http://www.arl.noaa.gov/data/forecasts/grads/gfs/europe/panel2/plt7.gif


----------



## Serrano (27 Jan 2006 às 14:15)

Aproxima-se uma situação interessante e incerta, porque as várias previsões não são coincidentes no que toca à distribuição da precipitação. Resta-nos esperar, mas de certeza que para algum lado vai sobrar, no entanto é animador ver que pode nevar em zonas pouco habituadas a este elemento.

Na Covilhã, a 775m, estavam 0 graus às 10 horas e a mínima tinha sido de -1,9 graus. Neste momento, na zona baixa da cidade (500m) estão 7 graus.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Seringador (27 Jan 2006 às 14:45)

Concordo, de facto bastam, ás vezes alguns kilómetro podem fazer a diferença porque serão aguaceiros e já sabemos como é a precipitação orográfica!  
mas estou confiante e, também quando os serviços de meteorologia dão previsão de cota, a real na maior parte das vezes é mais baixa 100 a 200 metros, como no 15/16 do corrente onde apontavem cotas acima dos 1000m e nevou a 800 e as condições não eram as mesmas, as temperaturas a 850hap estavam nos 0ª e não como apontam -5/-6ºC e de superfície não oscilavam entre os 0º e 5ºC como apontam estas previsões!

Terão de ser considerado diversos factores, mas a ver vamos...


----------



## kimcarvalho (27 Jan 2006 às 15:16)

Espero que tenhas razão Seringador, espero mesmo, senão lá se vai a neve aqui na minha terrinha


----------



## Seringador (27 Jan 2006 às 15:48)

E aí estão eles das 12h

http://www2.wetter3.de/Animation_12_UTC/24_1.gif
http://www2.wetter3.de/Animation_12_UTC/24_4.gif


----------



## Seringador (27 Jan 2006 às 15:51)

e.... estão com precipitação que é o que me preocupava!!
http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn301.png
http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn302.png
http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn304.png
http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn305.png

http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn361.png
http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn362.png
http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn364.png
http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn365.png


----------



## João (27 Jan 2006 às 15:54)

Pareçe q vamos ter mesmo neve a sério nÉ???


----------



## Seringador (27 Jan 2006 às 15:57)

As cotas vão ser baixas agora falta saber se chega ao Litoral  

Era bom mas  não é impossivel  

Bem haja

Vou abalar para o Marão!


----------



## Fil (27 Jan 2006 às 17:05)

Não consigo aceder ao wetterzentrale.de


----------



## Fil (27 Jan 2006 às 18:08)

O I.M. actualizou as suas previsões, vejam!


----------



## Dan (27 Jan 2006 às 19:03)

Bem, estive o dia de hoje sem ver os modelos e parece que valeu a pena


----------



## joaocpais (27 Jan 2006 às 19:58)

Boa Noite a todos

Vim agora do trabalho a cento e duzentos para chegar a casa para saber novidades porque hoje não tive hipoteses de saber nada  

Alguem me pode actualizar a situação, que já meestou a pôr nervoso


----------



## Minho (27 Jan 2006 às 22:06)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Boa Noite a todos
> 
> Vim agora do trabalho a cento e duzentos para chegar a casa para saber novidades porque hoje não tive hipoteses de saber nada
> 
> Alguem me pode actualizar a situação, que já meestou a pôr nervoso



Pelo modelos amanhã a partir das 12h até às 00h vai ocorrer precipitação progressivamente de Norte para Sul com a cota de neve no Norte a situar-se nos 200/300 metros e no Centro e Sul nos 400/600 metros. Quanto mais intensa for a precipitação mais probabilidade há que as cotas baixem... Vamos ver.. a previsão de precipitação é sempre muito falível


----------



## Fil (27 Jan 2006 às 22:27)

Esta ultima saida das 18h é bastante boa. Mantêm o frio em altura e como diz o Minho, vai haver precipitação em toda a metade oeste da peninsula, que irá progredindo de norte para sul, para que todos fiquemos contentes


----------



## joaocpais (27 Jan 2006 às 22:33)

Obrigado MINHO E FIL
Estava desejoso de saber as novas, até já estava a ficar nervoso mas agora já estou mais satisfeito, a unica coisa que me entristece é que já  não haverá possibilidades de ver neve em Lisboa nem arredores mas como moro no Pinhal Novo onde acham que poderá nevar mais proximo daqui? Haverá alguma hipotese na Arrabida ou terei de ir a Portalegre?


----------



## Minho (27 Jan 2006 às 22:44)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Obrigado MINHO E FIL
> Estava desejoso de saber as novas, até já estava a ficar nervoso mas agora já estou mais satisfeito, a unica coisa que me entristece é que já  não haverá possibilidades de ver neve em Lisboa nem arredores mas como moro no Pinhal Novo onde acham que poderá nevar mais proximo daqui? Haverá alguma hipotese na Arrabida ou terei de ir a Portalegre?



Arrabida, não me parece. É o efeito amenizador do atlântico é muito forte...
Quanto a mim ia para o interior. Mas o principal é saber onde vai ocorrer a precipitação...
Agora é que fazia falta o radar do IM no Norte


----------



## Santos (27 Jan 2006 às 22:44)

Olá JoaoCPais

A esperança é a última coisa a morrer e esta coisa da meteo é algo que por vezes nos deixa que pensar...


----------



## Fil (27 Jan 2006 às 22:47)

Eu acho que Portalegre era uma aposta ganha


----------



## joaocpais (27 Jan 2006 às 22:51)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Arrabida, não me parece. É o efeito amenizador do atlântico é muito forte...
> Quanto a mim ia para o interior. Mas o principal é saber onde vai ocorrer a precipitação...
> Agora é que fazia falta o radar do IM no Norte



Tambem estou de acordo, apesar da Arrabbida atingir os 600 metros previstos pelo INM , está praticamente em cima do mar e isso faz um efeito muito amenizador, mas de certeza que na serra de Montejunto haverá muitas possibilidades, não achas?
quanto ao radar do INM está assim há mais de 2 semanas, é uma vergonha!


----------



## Zoelae (27 Jan 2006 às 22:52)

A Serra da Arrábida fica aí a uns 500m de altitude, portanto está acima da cota prevista (400-600m),   além disso o INM é pouco generoso em relação às cotas, vai espreitando para lá, eu tb estava a pensar em ir à Serra de Sintra, 1º temos de pedir precipitação, o resto só depois.
Setubal tem mínimas sempre abaixo das de Lisboa e está mais em cima do mar que Lisboa


----------



## Santos (27 Jan 2006 às 22:55)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Tambem estou de acordo, apesar da Arrabbida atingir os 600 metros previstos pelo INM , está praticamente em cima do mar e isso faz um efeito muito amenizador, mas de certeza que na serra de Montejunto haverá muitas possibilidades, não achas?
> quanto ao radar do INM está assim há mais de 2 semanas, é uma vergonha!


 Olá JoaocPais

Eu vivo muito próximo de Montejunto, (estou entre Torres Vedras e o Sobral de Monte Agraço) caso tenha notícias divulgo de imediato


----------



## joaocpais (27 Jan 2006 às 22:56)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Eu acho que Portalegre era uma aposta ganha



Estou de acordo contigo Fil ,Portalegre está no interior, está ao pé da serra de Sao mamede(e aqui deve nevar bastante porque está a mais de 1000 metros)mas tambem em castelo de Vide e em Marvão(900metros) é de certeza uma aposta ganha


----------



## joaocpais (27 Jan 2006 às 23:00)

Santos disse:
			
		

> Olá JoaocPais
> 
> Eu vivo muito próximo de Montejunto, (estou entre Torres Vedras e o Sobral de Monte Agraço) caso tenha notícias divulgo de imediato



Obrigado Santos nem tive oportunidade de te responder, parece que a malta acordou agora  
Diz-me alguma coisa se houver novidades de Montejunto  
Tu vais ter sorte estas ao pé dessa serra e talvez até nas serras nas serras á volta do Sobral


----------



## Santos (27 Jan 2006 às 23:05)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Obrigado Santos nem tive oportunidade de te responder, parece que a malta acordou agora
> Diz-me alguma coisa se houver novidades de Montejunto
> Tu vais ter sorte estas ao pé dessa serra e talvez até nas serras nas serras á volta do Sobral


`
Acredita que será para mim um enorme prazer poder vir aqui dizer que neva na zona, o que segundo informações que recolhi não seria inédito na zona do Sobral.
Segundo amigos meus aconteceu ter nevado no Sobral e de facto numa serra adjunta há alguns anos atrás, não sei precisar quando mas posso averiguar.


----------



## joaocpais (27 Jan 2006 às 23:13)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> A Serra da Arrábida fica aí a uns 500m de altitude, portanto está acima da cota prevista (400-600m),   além disso o INM é pouco generoso em relação às cotas, vai espreitando para lá, eu tb estava a pensar em ir à Serra de Sintra, 1º temos de pedir precipitação, o resto só depois.
> Setubal tem mínimas sempre abaixo das de Lisboa e está mais em cima do mar que Lisboa



Certo Zoelae mas não achas que o efeito amenizador do atlantico pode ser um entrave para nevar na Arrabida ?
De qualquer maneira até acredito mais na serra de sintra,porque apesar de tambem estar proximo do mar eu acho que é uma serra mais humida não achas?


----------



## Zoelae (27 Jan 2006 às 23:26)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Certo Zoelae mas não achas que o efeito amenizador do atlantico pode ser um entrave para nevar na Arrabida ?
> De qualquer maneira até acredito mais na serra de sintra,porque apesar de tambem estar proximo do mar eu acho que é uma serra mais humida não achas?


A vertente sul está praticamente no atlântico,  mas é a linha de costa que entra mais para leste, ou melhor o que eu cria dizer é que não é tipo Cabo Carvoeiro, tu tens Sesimbra mto mais a ocidente e a zona da costa da Caparica, por exemplo Setubal está proximo do mar, mas dá a sensação que é um braço de mar se estende para o interior do continente.

Além disso ali as águas são pouco profundas, acho que arrefecem mais que em outros locais


----------



## tozequio (27 Jan 2006 às 23:42)

E na zona do Grande Porto, a cerca de 200m de altitude, a 8 ou 9 km do mar (zona sul de Vila Nova de Gaia)?

Acham q há a possibilidade de pelo menos nevar na madrugada de sabado p domingo? Eu acho q até vou sonhar com neve amanha de noite


----------



## joaocpais (27 Jan 2006 às 23:42)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> A vertente sul está praticamente no atlântico,  mas é a linha de costa que entra mais para leste, ou melhor o que eu cria dizer é que não é tipo Cabo Carvoeiro, tu tens Sesimbra mto mais a ocidente e a zona da costa da Caparica, por exemplo Setubal está proximo do mar, mas dá a sensação que é um braço de mar se estende para o interior do continente.
> 
> Além disso ali as águas são pouco profundas, acho que arrefecem mais que em outros locais



Percebo o teu raciocinio mas com tantas variaveis já não sei se ganho eu ou se ganhas tu     
Se calhar não ganha nenhum


----------



## Dan (27 Jan 2006 às 23:48)

A 500m, com -5 ou -6ºC a 850hPa e -30ºC a 500hPa, se cair alguma coisa será agua no estado sólido


----------



## Santos (27 Jan 2006 às 23:48)

Amigos que acham deste link/meteo... obrigado.

http://www.eurometeo.com/italian/home


----------



## Zoelae (27 Jan 2006 às 23:56)

Dan disse:
			
		

> A 500m, com -5 ou -6ºC a 850hPa e -30ºC a 500hPa, se cair alguma coisa será agua no estado sólido


Desculpa JC_Pais, mas axo k o Dan tem razão nós temos ar frio em altitude, axo que nestas situações, o gradiente térmico vertical  até será superior ao habitual, se amanhâ tiveres uns 5º em casa poderá estar a 0º na serra.
Quanto tens agora?


----------



## joaocpais (27 Jan 2006 às 23:58)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> E na zona do Grande Porto, a cerca de 200m de altitude, a 8 ou 9 km do mar (zona sul de Vila Nova de Gaia)?
> 
> Acham q há a possibilidade de pelo menos nevar na madrugada de sabado p domingo? Eu acho q até vou sonhar com neve amanha de noite



Esta imagem talvez te esclareça:


----------



## Zoelae (28 Jan 2006 às 00:01)

Santos disse:
			
		

> Amigos que acham deste link/meteo... obrigado.
> 
> http://www.eurometeo.com/italian/home


Parece-me bastante realista em relação às previsões.


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2006 às 00:03)

desculpa ToZequio não consegui por a imagem, mas vai ao site do Snow Forecast e procura os mapas de acumulação de neve e vais ver que preveem neve quase ate ao arredores do Porto


----------



## tozequio (28 Jan 2006 às 00:07)

Já vi   

Falta saber é se essas previsões serão fiáveis   

Torço q sejam


----------



## Santos (28 Jan 2006 às 00:08)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> Parece-me bastante realista em relação às previsões.


Obrigado pelo teu comentário Zoelae, significa então que perante as condições e modelos actuais até poderá mesmo nevar em Lisboa, é que na realidade esta possibilidade não está fora de questão, presumo eu...


----------



## Fil (28 Jan 2006 às 00:09)

Aqui está ela:






Não se fiem muito nesse mapa mas se se cumprisse, era o caos nas estradas!


----------



## Snow (28 Jan 2006 às 00:09)

Olá pessoal, aki em Abrantes, a temperatura está em 5,5 graus positivos. a altitude é 210 m, axam que pode nevar? abraço


----------



## Zoelae (28 Jan 2006 às 00:11)

Santos disse:
			
		

> Obrigado pelo teu comentário Zoelae, significa então que perante as condições e modelos actuais até poderá mesmo nevar em Lisboa, é que na realidade esta possibilidade não está fora de questão, presumo eu...


Axo que o teu site não aponta para isso, eu não acredito que neve em Lisboa, se tivessemos precipitação forte, poderia ser que em periodos mais intensos, tivessemos queda de neve pontualmente em alguns locais, dadas as temperaturas


----------



## Minho (28 Jan 2006 às 00:14)

Aqui está:







Em relação a Portugal, a verde onde irá cair neve.
Tirada no snow-forecast. Este site deve basear-se no modelo GFS. Costumam exagerar nas quantidades de neve mas neste mapa até acho que não.


----------



## Santos (28 Jan 2006 às 00:15)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> Axo que o teu site não aponta para isso, eu não acredito que neve em Lisboa, se tivessemos precipitação forte, poderia ser que em periodos mais intensos, tivessemos queda de neve pontualmente em alguns locais, dadas as temperaturas



Zoelae, na realididade o site tem sido bastante alterado, ainda antes de ter posteado o link fazia menção de neve para Lisboa na noite de domingo para segunda-feira às 6 (pela madrugada) isso tem acontecido com alguma frequencia, creio que neste momento apontam para Alverca (arredores)... veremos, mas lá que era giro isso era


----------



## Fil (28 Jan 2006 às 00:17)

Snow disse:
			
		

> Olá pessoal, aki em Abrantes, a temperatura está em 5,5 graus positivos. a altitude é 210 m, axam que pode nevar? abraço



Talvez durante a madrugada de sábado para domingo!    

Vai carregando as pilhas da camara se por acaso


----------



## LUPER (28 Jan 2006 às 00:40)

Boas noites

Agora tenho 4.1c e o fenomeno de inversao termica está anulado  

Nem sei o que dizer, como muita vez falei com o Zolae e li o que o Seringador escreveu, este inverno é um inverno à antiga Portuguesa   , o Zolae sabe bem a minha opnião sobre o clima (já o descrevi no posta "Foi vc quem pediu uma mini idade do gelo?"), onde descrevi a minha opnião sobre o nosso futuro imediato (5 a 10 anos). Isto que se está a passar não é normal, nem é mais um acontecimento daqueles repetiveis de x em x anos, não, na minha opnião não é mais do que o caminhar devagar, mas progressivamente para o enfriamento continuo e persistente. Que diga a rapaziada do resto da Europa.....  

Tenho o meu vestuário de neve e trno preparados para a zona de Aveiro, será que estou enganado? a maquina de filmar e fotografar estão a postos.....

Confio no geopontecial pra baixar a cota


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2006 às 00:54)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> Desculpa JC_Pais, mas axo k o Dan tem razão nós temos ar frio em altitude, axo que nestas situações, o gradiente térmico vertical  até será superior ao habitual, se amanhâ tiveres uns 5º em casa poderá estar a 0º na serra.
> Quanto tens agora?



Neste momento tenho 4,7 graus no Pinhal Novo mas estou-me a questionar quantos terei amanha por esta hora


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2006 às 01:02)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> Já vi
> 
> Falta saber é se essas previsões serão fiáveis
> 
> Torço q sejam


 
Infelizmente os mapas do Snow Forecast tendem a ser exagerados,mas nesta situação creio que até são bastante realistas, mas como sempre cometem erros graves, por exemplo quase de certeza nevará na serra de Monchique no algarve que está a mais de 900metros mas não assinalaram nada


----------



## Zoelae (28 Jan 2006 às 01:02)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Neste momento tenho 4,7 graus no Pinhal Novo mas estou-me a questionar quantos terei amanha por esta hora


Além do que tinha dito aí há o efeito urbano na temperatura e na serra não´.

4,7 não é mau mas aí até é habitual gear, não é.


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2006 às 01:12)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> Além do que tinha dito aí há o efeito urbano na temperatura e na serra não´.
> 
> 4,7 não é mau mas aí até é habitual gear, não é.



Costuma gear mesmo muito e apesar de estar a apenas 30km de Lisboa, a temperatura é muito diferente desta , as vezes as minimas são 3 a 4 graus mais baixas que  em Lisboa o que é surpreendente porque a distancia é pequena


----------



## Zoelae (28 Jan 2006 às 01:17)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Costuma gear mesmo muito e apesar de estar a apenas 30km de Lisboa, a temperatura é muito diferente desta , as vezes as minimas são 3 a 4 graus mais baixas que  em Lisboa o que é surpreendente porque a distancia é pequena


sim mas aí nessas quintas e zonas sem casas a temperatura ainda desce mais, é planície, tem grande amplitude termica


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2006 às 01:22)

Santos disse:
			
		

> Amigos que acham deste link/meteo... obrigado.
> 
> http://www.eurometeo.com/italian/home



Olha Santos acho esse site bastante interessante e realista e chamou-me a atenção o seguintereveem neve em Alverca e no Montijo que é perto de mim  mas não preveem neve  em Lisboa e isto vai na linha daquilo que eu penso e que todos os modelos apontam que é que amanha vai ser uma verdadeira lotaria poderá nevar em todos os sitios mas só vai nevar naqueles que reunirem algumas condições momentaneas ou seja a temperatura estar a menos de  2/3 graus, a intensidade de um aguaceiro mais intenso e prolongado, entre outros...
RESUMINDOode nevar num determinado sitio mas noutro que esteja a poucos kilometros desse sitio poderá nem sequer nevar
O que pensam voces??


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Jan 2006 às 01:24)

Mas nem é preciso ir tão longe, em Almada, mesmo ao ladinho de Lisboa tenho visto belas geadas e placas de gelo sobre os automóveis! Esta é que nunca entendi muito bem, será por ventos dominates?


----------



## Fil (28 Jan 2006 às 01:30)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Mas nem é preciso ir tão longe, em Almada, mesmo ao ladinho de Lisboa tenho visto belas geadas e placas de gelo sobre os automóveis! Esta é que nunca entendi muito bem, será por ventos dominates?



Também já vi muitas vezes diferenças brutais de temperatura entre Lisboa e Almada através das estações automáticas do I.M, que ás vezes chegam a 10ºC


----------



## Snow (28 Jan 2006 às 01:31)

resumindo, ninguem pode prever o que irá acontecer de sabado para domingo. Poderá cair um nevão que afecte mas de 50% do território nacional, como pode so nevar em algumas zonas. o melhor é esperar para ver.


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Jan 2006 às 01:33)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> ...amanha vai ser uma verdadeira lotaria poderá nevar em todos os sitios mas só vai nevar naqueles que reunirem algumas condições momentaneas ou seja a temperatura estar a menos de  2/3 graus, a intensidade de um aguaceiro mais intenso e prolongado, entre outros...
> RESUMINDOode nevar num determinado sitio mas noutro que esteja a poucos kilometros desse sitio poderá nem sequer nevar
> O que pensam voces??



Concordo plenamente, a ciência da previsão do tempo está ainda longe de saber jogar com todas as variáveis que influem no estado do tempo.


----------



## tozequio (28 Jan 2006 às 01:36)

Bem, pelo q estou a ver este noite, se houver precipitação na próxima madrugada entre 02-07 da manhã, vai cair neve em mais de 50% do território continental

A descida de temperatura esta madrugada tem sido brutal


----------



## Snow (28 Jan 2006 às 01:38)

eu aki estou com 4,9 graus. nem tem descido muito. estava á espera de mais.


----------



## Zoelae (28 Jan 2006 às 01:38)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Também já vi muitas vezes diferenças brutais de temperatura entre Lisboa e Almada através das estações automáticas do I.M, que ás vezes chegam a 10ºC


E eu também e o melhor é que Almada a temperatura sofre oscilações brutais, às vezes de 5º por hora, isto tanto para baixo como para cima, esta ultima é k me deixa mais curioso?

Serão mudanças no rumo do vento, p ex. qdo o vento sopra de Lx a Tº sobe, será!?

Vou dormir, bons sonhos nevados :neve:  :nublado:  :neve:  :neve:  :trovoada:  :arcoiris:  :neve:  :neve:  :neve:


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2006 às 01:42)

Snow disse:
			
		

> resumindo, ninguem pode prever o que irá acontecer de sabado para domingo. Poderá cair um nevão que afecte mas de 50% do território nacional, como pode so nevar em algumas zonas. o melhor é esperar para ver.



Exactamente Snow  é isso mesmo que pode acontecer


----------



## Snow (28 Jan 2006 às 01:47)

também vos digo pessoal, se nevar em mais de metade do território nacional, os bombeiros vão ter de trabalhar muito para manter as estradas transitáveis.


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2006 às 01:49)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> E eu também e o melhor é que Almada a temperatura sofre oscilações brutais, às vezes de 5º por hora, isto tanto para baixo como para cima, esta ultima é k me deixa mais curioso?
> 
> Seram mudanças no rumo do vento, p ex. qdo o vento sopra de Lx a Tº sobe, será!?


Oscilações brutais mesmo, noutro dia a estação de Lisboa(gago Coutinho) marcava 8ºc  e a de Almada apenas 2ºc    
será efeito do vento predominante do rio ou do atlantico?

Ja agora gostaria de vos lançar uma pergunta: a que temperatura pode nevar?

Já li algures que pode estar 0cº e não nevar mas também já tem acontecido estarem 4 cº e haver condições pra nevar, o que pensam disto???


----------



## Snow (28 Jan 2006 às 01:58)

Parece que o frio ta a chegar aki, 4.4 graus e tendência para descer, esta a descer rapido.


----------



## Zoelae (28 Jan 2006 às 02:04)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Oscilações brutais mesmo, noutro dia a estação de Lisboa(gago Coutinho) marcava 8ºc  e a de Almada apenas 2ºc
> será efeito do vento predominante do rio ou do atlantico?
> 
> Ja agora gostaria de vos lançar uma pergunta: a que temperatura pode nevar?
> ...


Eu não tenho muitos estudos nesta área, mas respondo-te com aquilo que fui aprendendo.
A situação dos 4º penso k depende do frio em altitude, já tenho assistido a isso em situações pós-frontais, e nota-se bem quando a precipitação é sob a forma de aguaceiros, o sol aquece o ar, depois vem um aguaceiro de neve.
Quanto mais intensa é a precipitação e o tamaanho dos flocos, mais tempo de moram em derreter.
Já estive perante a situação inversa, a dos 0º ou menos, é estranho nesse dia que me lembro formou-se uma espessa placa de gelo sobre a superfície, desconhecia essa situação, poderá ser ar quente em altitude, p ex na aproximação duma frente quente, talvez


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2006 às 02:14)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> Eu não tenho muitos estudos nesta área, mas respondo-te com aquilo que fui aprendendo.
> A situação dos 4º penso k depende do frio em altitude, já tenho assistido a isso em situações pós-frontais, e nota-se bem quando a precipitação é sob a forma de aguaceiros, o sol aquece o ar, depois vem um aguaceiro de neve.
> Quanto mais intensa é a precipitação e o tamaanho dos flocos, mais tempo de moram em derreter.
> Já estive perante a situação inversa, a dos 0º ou menos, é estranho nesse dia que me lembro formou-se uma espessa placa de gelo sobre a superfície, desconhecia essa situação, poderá ser ar quente em altitude, p ex na aproximação duma frente quente, talvez



Também estou de acordo contigo mas isso só nos baralha mais porque não sabemos qual a explicaçõa cientifica para tal.

Entretanto o Minho que está em Melgaço(concelho mais a norte de Portugal) informa-nos que (ao contrario do resto do pais) o céu já etá a começar a ficar nublado


----------



## Santos (28 Jan 2006 às 02:20)

Resta-nos esperar pela percipitação, desta vez que chova...para ver se neva


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2006 às 02:22)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Concordo plenamente, a ciência da previsão do tempo está ainda longe de saber jogar com todas as variáveis que influem no estado do tempo.


è isso mesmo por isso é que a meteorologia é taõ aliciante e ao mesmo tempo irritante(quando as previsões falham)


----------



## Snow (28 Jan 2006 às 02:23)

Será que esta noite temos neve aí em Melgaço? nuvens pode haver precipitação. não?


----------



## Zoelae (28 Jan 2006 às 02:24)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Também estou de acordo contigo mas isso só nos baralha mais porque não sabemos qual a explicaçõa cientifica para tal.
> 
> Entretanto o Minho que está em Melgaço(concelho mais a norte de Portugal) informa-nos que (ao contrario do resto do pais) o céu já etá a começar a ficar nublado


A explicação cientifiça é obvia: no 1º caso o gradiente térmico vertical (penso k se chama adiabático) é relativamente elevado, os flocos de neve estão a Tª mto inferiores a 0ºC e mesmo k haja difusão de energia eles conseguem chegar há superfície ainda no estado sólido. 

No 2º caso as nuvens responsáveis pela precipitação têm agua líquida e no seu trajecto até ao solo não chega a congelar


----------



## Santos (28 Jan 2006 às 02:30)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> A explicação cientifiça é obvia: no 1º caso o gradiente térmico vertical (penso k se chama adiabático) é relativamente elevado, os flocos de neve estão a Tª mto inferiores a 0ºC e mesmo k haja difusão de energia eles conseguem chegar há superfície ainda no estado sólido.
> 
> No 2º caso as nuvens responsáveis pela precipitação têm agua líquida e no seu trajecto até ao solo não chega a congelar


Devo confessar que já aprendi mais hoje sobre algo que me fascina do que durante o tempo que tenho vivido a ver os serviços de meteorologia da TV, o meu bem haja a todos (eu que gosto tanto de neve/gelo)
Abraços


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2006 às 02:32)

Snow disse:
			
		

> Será que esta noite temos neve aí em Melgaço? nuvens pode haver precipitação. não?



para já não me parece que esta seja nebulosidade que esteja associada a situação prevista para amanha porque essa só deverá comecar a entrar  ao final da manha e de norte para sul, por agora deve ser nuvens dispersas mas como o Minho já se foi deitar não podemos confirmar


----------



## LUPER (28 Jan 2006 às 07:03)

Bom dia  
Aqui já levo-1.3, ceu sem nuvens na zona de Aveiro, bem penso que isto vai ficar porreiro, tenho muita confiança. pela vai ser o caos que pode surgir desta situação, o famoso Janeiro de 06


----------



## tozequio (28 Jan 2006 às 08:48)

Agora eu acho q a questão é: haverá preicipitação na altura crítica (próxima madrugada)?

Porque se houver vamos ter uma situação de facto não vista há muitos e muitos anos...

O pior é se a preicpitação chega fora de tempo e lixa-nos o esquema


----------



## dj_alex (28 Jan 2006 às 10:18)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Oscilações brutais mesmo, noutro dia a estação de Lisboa(gago Coutinho) marcava 8ºc  e a de Almada apenas 2ºc
> será efeito do vento predominante do rio ou do atlantico?
> 
> Ja agora gostaria de vos lançar uma pergunta: a que temperatura pode nevar?
> ...




Por exemplo à noite é bastante frequente estar 0ºC (devido a perda de calor por radiação da terra) e a camada de atmosfera acima desse local estar com temperaturas superiores, o que faz com que a precipitação cai sobre forma de chuva.

Neste fim de semana, a temperatura aos 850hPa e 500hPa é bastante baixa pelo que é provavel que cai neve com temperaturas à superficie acima dos 0ºC.


----------



## Fil (28 Jan 2006 às 15:13)

Agora já ninguem vê modelos, tá tudo a olhar para o céu


----------



## Pedro Canelas (28 Jan 2006 às 16:02)

No snow-forecast.com o mapa continua a assinalar queda de o norte, centro e alentejo quase todo menos no litoral


----------



## Fil (28 Jan 2006 às 16:06)

E na ultima actualização das 12h, o GFS mantem a precipitação em toda a metade oeste da peninsula, chegando ao sul de Portugal só lá mais para a noite


----------



## Pedro Canelas (28 Jan 2006 às 16:08)

No accuweather.com a previsão para Lisboa entre as 9h e 11h da manhã assinala "rain"com temperaturas entre os 3 e 4 graus mas com "real feel" de -1 e o graus


----------



## Pedro Canelas (28 Jan 2006 às 16:10)

No weatheronline à previsões de queda de neve para Sintra com temperatura a 0ºC.


----------



## Pedro Canelas (28 Jan 2006 às 16:23)

Pelo que percebi no Wetterzentrale amanhã a temperatura a 850hPa vai estar nos -5 em quase todo o interior e a precipitação vai cair principalmente com maior abundância por volta das 6h00. Estou com esperança.


----------



## Santos (28 Jan 2006 às 16:24)

O site abaixo prevé neve para Alverca arredores de Lisboa para esta madrugada...

www.eurometeo.com


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2006 às 16:25)

Neste momento tenho 10,6 ºc e o ceu começa a ficar nublado , mas não espero nada de bom nas proximas horas pelo menos pelas informações que veem de Bragança 
Cheira-me que a nebulosidade vai passar toda e não vai deixar nada


----------



## Pedro Canelas (28 Jan 2006 às 16:27)

Acho que tudo é possível embora neste momento é que a temperatura começou a baixar mas ainda estão 10,6ºC e as nuvens começam a aparecer mais carregadas a norte de Lisboa.


----------



## Fil (28 Jan 2006 às 16:28)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Neste momento tenho 10,6 ºc e o ceu começa a ficar nublado , mas não espero nada de bom nas proximas horas pelo menos pelas informações que veem de Bragança
> Cheira-me que a nebulosidade vai passar toda e não vai deixar nada



Não ligues ao que se passa por cá, teoricamente a maior parte da precipitação deveria cair na zona centro e centro-sul.


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2006 às 16:32)

Pedro Canelas disse:
			
		

> No weatheronline à previsões de queda de neve para Sintra com temperatura a 0ºC.



Eu já não acredito em nenhum desses sites nem acho que voces acreditem sinceramente    Nos vemos esses sites mais por motivo de curiosidade porque que fiabilidade é que eles podem ter se a todo o momento eles tiram e poem as previsoes de neve


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2006 às 16:37)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Não ligues ao que se passa por cá, teoricamente a maior parte da precipitação deveria cair na zona centro e centro-sul.



Mas isso não tem logica Fil, se as nuvens avançam de norte para sul deveriam deixar precipitação á medida que vão percorrendo o pais, para além do mais o satelite continua a mostrar nuvens pouco compactas, o que me leva a pensar que ficaram retidas nas cordilheiras da Galiza


----------



## Pedro Canelas (28 Jan 2006 às 16:39)

Foi analisar o meteogalicia e segundo eles a temperatura amanhã ao meio dia´ronda os 4ºC na zona de Lisboa e aparece grande precipitação para esta hora do dia.


----------



## Santos (28 Jan 2006 às 16:43)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Mas isso não tem logica Fil, se as nuvens avançam de norte para sul deveriam deixar precipitação á medida que vão percorrendo o pais, para além do mais o satelite continua a mostrar nuvens pouco compactas, o que me leva a pensar que ficaram retidas nas cordilheiras da Galiza


Olá JoaocPais, aqui já chove alguma coisa e a temperatura desceu um pouco, para os 6º...


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2006 às 16:49)

Santos disse:
			
		

> Olá JoaocPais, aqui já chove alguma coisa e a temperatura desceu um pouco, para os 6º...



Obrigado Santos por essa magnifica informação porque eu já estava quase a chorar  

EStas a ser chamado  atraves do topico de seguimento a malta quer informações


----------



## Pedro Canelas (28 Jan 2006 às 17:09)

No weather.com a minima para Lisboa vai ser de 4ºC com 90% de probabilidade de chuva.Vamos ver se o vento provocará uma temperatura mais baixa


----------



## Fil (29 Jan 2006 às 00:04)

Para Lisboa já não há esperanças, a temperatura a 850hPa só deverá ser de uns -2ºC e a 500hPa de -30ºC. Se a -5ºC chegasse lá ainda havia esperanças de ver neve pelo menos a uns 200m. Hão-de haver oportunidades melhores ainda este inverno


----------



## Fil (29 Jan 2006 às 11:45)

Ainda faltam uns dias mas a saida das 06h do GFS coloca uma situação potencialmente interessante para o próximo fim de semana   







Claro que isto não dava para ver neve em cotas baixas mas ainda falta tempo e as coisas podem mudar para muito melhor.


----------



## Seringador (29 Jan 2006 às 14:58)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> As cotas vão ser baixas agora falta saber se chega ao Litoral
> 
> Era bom mas  não é impossivel
> 
> ...




Chegou e disse está a nevar no Montijo!


----------



## Seringador (29 Jan 2006 às 15:14)

e não vai ficar por aqui este inverno vejam o ensemble

http://217.160.75.104/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png


----------



## Fil (29 Jan 2006 às 15:22)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Para Lisboa já não há esperanças, a temperatura a 850hPa só deverá ser de uns -2ºC e a 500hPa de -30ºC. Se a -5ºC chegasse lá ainda havia esperanças de ver neve pelo menos a uns 200m. Hão-de haver oportunidades melhores ainda este inverno



Eu não acredito que disse isto


----------



## tozequio (29 Jan 2006 às 16:46)

Esperemos que haja melhores oprtunidades neste Inverno. As pessoas do Minho até Aveiro sentem-se discriminadas perante o resto do país


----------



## Fil (29 Jan 2006 às 17:03)

Em Lamas de Mouro nevou bastante como o Minho pôde constatar   

Hoje foi o dia de glória do centro/sul, para a próxima é a nossa vez!


----------



## Minho (29 Jan 2006 às 17:24)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Em Lamas de Mouro nevou bastante como o Minho pôde constatar
> 
> Hoje foi o dia de glória do centro/sul, para a próxima é a nossa vez!



É verdade! O problema foi a pouca precipitação. Com as temperaturas que faziam aqui no Norte se caisse uma igual à do centro do país tinha-se armado uma boa...    
O meu desejo é que este episódio represente uma inversão do que tem acontecido nos últimos 20 anos e comecemos ter de novo situações de frio e neve com mais regularidade!


----------



## LUPER (29 Jan 2006 às 21:15)

Minho, eu penso que a regularidade destas situações vai ser cada vez maior, até se tornar em alguns anos, numa não notícia  . Enfim, um ciclo acabou em 1998 e outro começou no mesmo ano. Vamos observando e acima de tudo nunca deveremos perder o nosso espirito critico. Não façamos como um trabalhador do inm que em entrevista disse que não foi nada de anormal, foi a simples coincidência de existir precipitação ao mesmo tempo que o ar estava muito frio. Meus senhores tivemos e temos neste momento neve à cota 0 em pleno Alentejo, este situação não é normal. Muito menos é a massa de ar, que veio da Alemanha, chegar até aqui sem sofrer arrefecimento depois de atravessar o mar Cantábrico, não brinquemos com estas situações, são coisas importantes demais para dizermos que foi apenas uma coicidência.

Reparem na temperatura da água e comecemos a pensar, o pq desta situação, bem como a probabilidade de termos pra semana uma entrada de NE seguida de imediato de uma bela nortada.


----------



## Zoelae (29 Jan 2006 às 22:00)

Eu não iria por aí,  tu dizes que o aquecimento da massa de ar foi inferior ao normal, devido à temperatura do mar no cantábrico e causou o dito nevão , e eu acho houve aquecimento do ar ao passar nessa zona foi o esperado, mas a massa de ar é que era demasiadamente fria, dado ter vindo da Sibéria com o Antímio de Azevedo referiu hoje, mesmo que tivesse aquecido ao longo de todo o seu trajecto ela era tão fria que chegou cá a uma temperatura suficientemente baixa, para causar a situação que hoje se verificou.

Acho essa situação por si rara gerou um efeito tb ele raro.

Alguém viu a entrevista ao Antímio de Azevedo, no telejornal da RTP1?


----------



## Fil (29 Jan 2006 às 22:10)

Eu nem sei quem é, vi a reportagem da sic. Fique foi impressionado de ver como, em plenas horas centrais do dia, a temperatura desceu de uns 6ºC para 0,5ºC em pouco mais de uma hora, numa zona tão urbanizada como Lisboa! As temperaturas a 850 e 500 hPa não explicam


----------



## Zoelae (29 Jan 2006 às 22:15)

Seriam correntes descendentes mto fortes que trouxeram todo o ar frio para a superfície, havia cumulonimbos, pois aqui trovejou mto primeiro


----------



## LUPER (29 Jan 2006 às 22:28)

Apenas o tempo poderá responder ás nossas duvidas, apenas ele e as condições metereológicas. O sr Antinimo de Azevedo é uma pessoa entendida, é um profissional. Como tal deveria ter alertado para esta situação, pq prognosticos depois do jogo é pro Sr João Pinto   

As tvs tem de começar a lerem o nosso forum, talvez seja melhor....vamos fazer como os dos bigodes


----------



## Antonio (29 Jan 2006 às 22:58)

Como o dos Bigodes ou como os "Rogérios" que ontem tiveram um encontro com uma reportagem na televisão!!!   

Pois o Anthimio disse que a massa de ar fria "devia" vir da Finlândia mas pelo que vi nos filmes de satélite e em vários mapas de isóbaras veio do Norte da Noruega, mas nada da Sibéria.

Em Lisboa nevou depois de trovejar, nevou em Alfragide, Benfica, Campo Grande, Graça, na Lapa, mas... não nevou em Alfama!!  
  

Colegas meus telefonaram-me dos bairros que citei acima, pois na 6ª feira tinha-lhes dito que se nevasse nos bairros deles, para eles me telefonarem... Ligaram uns atrás dos outros


----------



## Zoelae (29 Jan 2006 às 23:02)

Lembro-me de outras situações em que antes de nevar trovejava, lá na minha terra, mas não sei se a relação é assim tão directa, claro k estão múltiplos factores implicados.


----------



## Seringador (30 Jan 2006 às 11:45)

Agora vem a chuva e depois o frio para o Norte poderá ser que a situação propicie  


http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn2401.png
http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn2641.png
http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn2761.png

Claro que falta muito mas uma tendência susbsiste
http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn3841.png esta é de sonhos...


----------



## Minho (30 Jan 2006 às 12:07)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Agora vem a chuva e depois o frio para o Norte poderá ser que a situação propicie
> 
> 
> http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn2401.png
> ...


Esses -30/-35 ºC são simplesmente magníficos!!


----------



## Seringador (30 Jan 2006 às 12:54)

Os ensembles continuam a indicar uma anomalia de frio e com precipitação...   

http://217.160.75.104/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png

e outros ao nível europeu tb:

http://217.160.75.104/pics/MT8_London_ens.png
http://217.160.75.104/pics/MT8_Berlin_ens.png
http://217.160.75.104/pics/MT8_Bordeaux_ens.png


----------



## Seringador (30 Jan 2006 às 13:02)

Se se concretizar... já estou a entrar no " Ramping"


----------



## Seringador (30 Jan 2006 às 13:46)

Se se concretizar... já estou a entrar no " Ramping"    
http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready-bin/j...ope&file=panel2&nplts=17&width=800&height=700


----------



## LUPER (30 Jan 2006 às 13:48)

Eu não sei mas parece que este mês de Fevereiro vai ser memorável, os modelos parecem sonhos, já viram se a nortada misturada com siberiana entra na peninsula? Ai meus Deus como é que nós enquanto País vamos lidar com essa situação, espero que esteja a ver mal, mas o que está previsto mete esta ultima entrada a um canto seria brutal, principalmente em termos de precipitação, mas tb de não excluir o frio extremo que poderia fazer


----------



## Seringador (30 Jan 2006 às 13:51)

Para melhor compreender padrões de comportamento climáticos no himisfério Norte, um boa explicação vale a pena ler.

http://www.easternuswx.com/bb/lofiversion/index.php/t76798.html


----------



## Seringador (30 Jan 2006 às 13:54)

Outros bons sinais indicativos...
http://www.n-w-cirrus.co.uk/ensimages/ens.20060130/06/slp-276.png


----------



## Zico (30 Jan 2006 às 18:06)

Antonio disse:
			
		

> Como o dos Bigodes ou como os "Rogérios" que ontem tiveram um encontro com uma reportagem na televisão!!!
> 
> Pois o Anthimio disse que a massa de ar fria "devia" vir da Finlândia mas pelo que vi nos filmes de satélite e em vários mapas de isóbaras veio do Norte da Noruega, mas nada da Sibéria.
> 
> ...



Posso-vos dizer que na Quinta-Grande, Alfragide, que é um ponto bastante alto, nevou - e eram mesmo flocos de neve granditos - durante uns 45 min., algumas veze scom alguma intensidade. Foi o suficiente para que alguns carros tivessem ficado com uma nova pintura branca.


----------



## Zoelae (30 Jan 2006 às 20:31)

Segundo um colega meu tb nevou em Carcavelos


----------



## joaocpais (31 Jan 2006 às 02:18)

Digam-me o que vos parece isto??  





acompanhado disto







Se isto acontecesse hoje seguramente Portugal iria voltar a ver neve em cotas muito baixas
Para Lisboa com iso-30ºc a 500hPa dava para nevar o unico problema é que 850Ph a iso está nos 0ºc e isso é pouco, porque precipitação não vai faltar
claro que isto é ficção cientifica porque até lá os modelos vão mudar mas SONHAR É GRATUITO


----------



## joaocpais (31 Jan 2006 às 02:45)

isto é que me parece ser o problema a iso dos -5ºc deveria  chegar a Portugal e isso não acontece


----------



## Minho (31 Jan 2006 às 15:56)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Digam-me o que vos parece isto??
> 
> Se isto acontecesse hoje seguramente Portugal iria voltar a ver neve em cotas muito baixas
> Para Lisboa com iso-30ºc a 500hPa dava para nevar o unico problema é que 850Ph a iso está nos 0ºc e isso é pouco, porque precipitação não vai faltar
> claro que isto é ficção cientifica porque até lá os modelos vão mudar mas SONHAR É GRATUITO



Sem ter tempo de olhar para os históricos a configuração desse mapa de superfície parece-me muito semelhante ao de JAN/87...


----------



## Seringador (31 Jan 2006 às 18:09)

Bem como já sabem os modelos andam atrofiados, contudo existe uma tendência para mudança a partir do dia 7/8 e penso que estes dias são a chave para que algo aconteça próximo da Lua cheia a 13/02, a ver vamos com a entrada do do 1/4 crescente a 5/2 o que virá a seguir.
o Ensemble para o Porto está assistir a essa mudança, será?

http://217.160.75.104/pics/MT8_Reykjavik_ens.png - Bom Indicador de frio para bloqueio.

http://217.160.75.104/pics/MT8_London_ens.png
http://217.160.75.104/pics/MT8_Almeria_ens.png
http://217.160.75.104/pics/MT8_Madrid_ens.png
http://217.160.75.104/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png

http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready-bin/j...ope&file=panel2&nplts=17&width=800&height=700


----------



## Dan (31 Jan 2006 às 23:06)

Finalmente, parece que vamos ter uns dias de chuva. Pode parecer pouco espectacular, mas, por aqui, não tem chovido quase nada


----------



## Seringador (1 Fev 2006 às 09:15)

Parece que vai acontecer aquilo que eu receava um Fevereiro mais seco que o normal ( tem 15-18 dias de precipitação)  
Pela forma como a lua está entrar em crescente vamos ter todo o bom tempo restanteapós esta fase  

É nestas situações que oxalá me engane, a sério mesmo!!!


----------



## Zoelae (1 Fev 2006 às 10:16)

É curioso o que o povo diz acerca da influência da Lua no estado do tempo!
Alguém me explica como issso acontece?


----------



## Seringador (1 Fev 2006 às 10:53)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> É curioso o que o povo diz acerca da influência da Lua no estado do tempo!
> Alguém me explica como issso acontece?



Era uma conversa para horas e horas  
Depois num futuro explico aquilo que em parte conheço, pq existe muito desconmhecimento sobre a sua influência.   

Estive agora a ver os modelos e sinceramente são uma Bost....


----------



## Seringador (1 Fev 2006 às 11:44)

O jetstream tem de estar mais a sul 
http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn16815.png
ou senão ser desligado e ficar assim
http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn30015.png

para permitir que se forme alta pressão a NW das ilhas e permita fluxo continental para o frio, senão que venha para sul ao longo de uma storm track com a passagem de depressões sobre o nosso território, que sendo cavadas, poderão ajudar à queda de Neve nas terras altas


----------

